# Scored a free cage..what is it?



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

Okay so I got this thing for free. Of course as soon I put the girls in it they slipped right out which I expected. 

I'm thinking of covering it with hardware cloth and maybe when they reach full maturity ill be able to pull if off without them getting out. 















Those are the pictures of it. I'm assuming it was a ferret cage to start with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks like a Super Pet My First Home Ferret Cage (Deluxe?). Those are NICE cages. GO YOU! For free? Daaaaaang.

Yeah, I'd do hardware cloth for sure and attach it with zip ties. I'm not 100% sure you'll ever been able to take it off... two of my full grown gals are pretty small I can't trust them in anything with more than 1/2" bar spacing, but maybe you'll get lucky and have bigger girls.  Either way, it will work like a charm and they'll love it!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a Super Pet My First Home Deluxe 2x2 Multi-Level, by product name  It is a ferret cage. It's an okay base cage to start with, but as you've found out the bar spacing is big (1"). You can cover it in hardware cloth, but it will be a very long and painful process because it's so big. Do you have a smaller cage you can keep them in until they grow into it?


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes they are in a starter rat cage now. But i hate how small it is. Anything bigger though and they just escape right away. 

I'm going to try the hardware cloth. I hope it's not horribly expensive to cover it. I can deal with painstaking but not wallet emptying. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get 1/2" or 1/4" rolls at Home Depot for less than $10, but that's for a roll of 2' x 5'. Before you go get it I'd see if you can measure the amount of footage you'd need so you don't buy too much or too little. I believe 3 rolls would do it, as each side is exactly 2' wide and just over 3' tall, but check my math on that because numbers sometimes mess me up. Haha. The sides and back will be easy enough to cover because the hardware cloth will be about the same size. You're going to have to cut a door sized section out of the cloth for the front door, though, and attach that separately. I wish you lived closer because I actually have a lot of fun covering cages with hardware cloth. I don't know why.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, and zip ties come in packs of at least 100 and are usually between $1-$2, so that's barely an additional cost. The biggest thing is making sure you have a good knife or strong pair of scissors to cut the hardware cloth, because it takes some effort.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have that cage. You can go to lowes and get wire to wrap the cage in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's a link to the 1/2" hardware cloth, to give you an idea of price: http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202285...&N=25ecodZ5yc1vZ12kx&R=202285853#.UUTUnDzYEjA

And yes, I checked my math. Three rolls would be more than enough.


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a feeling me and my boyfriend are going to have a time getting it covered. I found a roll of 3 x 5 x 25 at menards for $20. I assume that'd be enough to cover it. I'm in love with this cage so ill do whatever I need to to make it work so long as it doesn't cost a bunch to do it. 

The front and top are what scare me. The front has two doors and the top has one big one. 

I so wish we were closer I havnt even the slightest idea how to make this work nor do I expect it to be any fun.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...ed/3-x-25-hardware-cloth/p-1356873-c-5769.htm

Also I fail I mean 3 x 25 not 3x 5 x 25z


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

Misty can you post a picture of the cage as you have it? I like to see how you covered the doors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lubmyrattie said:


> I have a feeling me and my boyfriend are going to have a time getting it covered. I found a roll of 3 x 5 x 25 at menards for $20. I assume that'd be enough to cover it. I'm in love with this cage so ill do whatever I need to to make it work so long as it doesn't cost a bunch to do it.
> 
> The front and top are what scare me. The front has two doors and the top has one big one.
> 
> ...


It can be fun if you make it fun! I'm actually driving up your way next weekend but I won't have much time to idle around and you'll probably have it taken care of by then.

In any event, covering doors isn't as complicated as it seems. You just have to cut a piece to fit around the doors on the main cage, then a piece that fits the doors (you can use the piece you cut out) and zip tie it separately.


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

A picture of the girls cage as is. I tried to create another level with a huge hammock and had loves it. Amma still prefers to sleep on the bottom. Excuse their mess. As soon as I rearrange the felt and fleece the just dig it up and mess with it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a good starter cage (Hadley is ADORABLE) but I totally understand your desire for a bigger one!


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

Ya amma still tries to squeeze her head through those itty bitty bars. That's why I have that one. Anything with larger bars is just out of the question without modification. 
I'm hoping to get the hardware cloth on I'm the next couple of days


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Lubmyrattie said:


> View attachment 21217
> 
> 
> A picture of the girls cage as is. I tried to create another level with a huge hammock and had loves it. Amma still prefers to sleep on the bottom. Excuse their mess. As soon as I rearrange the felt and fleece the just dig it up and mess with it.
> ...


That's the exact same cage I used to have. It was nice when they were small, but mine quickly out grew it.

Your rats will be much happier in the larger cage.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I cannot believe you scored that for free! WAY TO GO.


----------

